# Clairol Radiance & Colorgloss, anyone?



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've read a lot of good things about this hair dye (available at Sally Beauty) on MUA, and have decided I want to use it...but need the input from Specktra members! 

If anyone has used this dye, what did you think? Likes? Dislikes?

Also, if anyone could talk me through the mixing process as I've only used boxed dyes, never the kind that you get from Sally's. I read that quite a few people on MUA like to mix 1 part of the color to 1 part gloss, but they don't speak of the developer or the rest of the process...I'm nearly clueless!

My hair is naturally a dark, espresso brown, but I dyed it last summer. I have about 5 inches of natural roots and the rest of my hair is about a shade lighter brown with brassy/red undertones. I want to dye it all back to nearly black.

any information would be appreciated!


----------



## vica (Oct 11, 2007)

ive used that product to tone my blonde and it works really really well..
i wouldnt recommend going black but maybe a dark dark brown because if you decided that you didnt like the black, the only way to lighten that  is to bleach the hair and black hair does not lift evenly.
you would have to buy the radiance color infuser to mix with it (its in a big bottle), not developer.. 
each tiny bottle of the color radiance tint is 2 oz. so if youre gonna mix 2 oz. tint and 2 oz. color infuser... if you have thick hair, buy 2 bottles and mix 4 oz. color radiance tint, and 4 oz. of the color infuser....
hth!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 12, 2007)

thank you! I bought two 2 oz bottles of color ( I went with Light Natural Brown...i figure the worst it can do is give me no change, but like you said that's way better than having to get color correction!) and 8 oz of the infuser. just waiting to get my hair cut and then i'm dyin' it! thanks again


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 31, 2007)

**delete**


----------

